# Need opinions please....



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

Alright guys im looking to buy a fishfinder/gps and was wondering which one you would go with. I mainly fish for bass. Any opinions are appreciated. Thanks!

#1- HUMMINBIRD 788 color combo
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageHBE-HB70.html#

or

#2 HUMMINBIRD 597 ci series
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat602025-cat602012&id=0065675020160a&navCount=1&podId=0065675&parentId=cat602012&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=IK&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

The 500 series is good for the front of the boat. If you are looking for one unit for the whole boat go to the 700 serie, you should be able to switch from front to back transducers.


----------

